# New Car Excitement



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

*New Car Excitement (Pictures Now Included)*

Hey guys just starting a thread for the new car  Finally arrived at the dealers today after lunch after a few hick-ups 
Pick up is on the 18th of june as it has to go for hand adaption fitment

This is her  (Yet to be given female name)

Its a VW Polo Match Edition 1.4 7spd DSG


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely  Only 15 more sleeps 

Polly Polo lol


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Polly the polo .. We have a winner!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I really do like this shape of Polo, lovely looking cars and the interior looks fantastic !

Good luck with Polly and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> Polly the polo .. We have a winner!


What's my prize?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank uruk ... Yea its by far the best polo built the quality compared to my ford is unreal

Natalie I follow u on instagram you should be so lucky  so when u new car comes u will get exclusive pictures LOL!


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Very nice :thumb: I think this is the best looking Polo VW have made to date. What have you got planned for it detailing wise? Red looks great, sporty, especially with the front fog lights.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Detailing wise nothing major just a daily routine .. got a full autofinesse kit on PB's 3for2 offer and some orange crush so just to keep it in tip top condition


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> Natalie I follow u on instagram you should be so lucky  so when u new car comes u will get exclusive pictures LOL!


Haha in that case you're the one that deserves a prize 
I'll keep my eyes peeled on the 18th!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Good luck with the good looking Polly


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks very smart :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys and girls .. Went and got my driving posistion sorted today and its having the adaptions fitted over the next few days then back to dealership for a clean up (as its coverd in plastic and im disabled so makes sense for me)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks well in red, makes a change to see people buying proper colours. Not bloody white gas board van cars.


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Glad you are sorted Johnny, I know you had lots of questions on these when you were shopping, great little car, enjoy it!


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

good choice and DSG too. Have been tempted for a MK3 Leon TDI 150 with DSG paddle shifts myself


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

nice car johhny i just got a call today from dealer pick up my new qashqai on june 21st so getting the new car excitement myself lol


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys .. car is back from the adaption centre and ready to rumble in a weeks times! I bet this is going to drag


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> Finally arrived at the dealers today after lunch after a few hick-ups


So excited you forgot how to spell hiccups? 
You must have it bad! :lol:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

PJS said:


> So excited you forgot how to spell hiccups?
> You must have it bad! :lol:


my bad  .. Pick up day nearing!


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks lovely, glad you chose the Polo after all they are great cars a, is it Flash Red or Sunset Orange? Can never tell! :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Natalie said:


> What's my prize?


A packet of fruit Polo's


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

JA0395 said:


> Looks lovely, glad you chose the Polo after all they are great cars a, is it Flash Red or Sunset Orange? Can never tell! :wall:


The colour is flash red it is a matte paint (my first matte painted car)


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Forgot to mention 

My original order was for the polo match but a bug got into the system and the car had to be reordered so it got reordered as a polo edition which came with an updated spec being cruise control and rear parking sensors  .. im glad that happened!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovely Johnny - the Polo has come such a long way since I bought my first ever new car - Polo 1.1 Formel E - in August 1983. Back then they were so basic, yours looks great and I know what a lovely car you're getting.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , congrats on your new car mate ! I bet you ll take great care of it right !


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Cracking colour. All the best with it.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Pretty sure the new polo is the same size as the original golf. Cars have grown so much over the years. 

Glad you are excited about it, enjoy it.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Totally agree, my 1983 Mk.II Polo was tiny in comparison. I had a good look at a Polo Match Edition in the showroom yesterday while waiting to order my new Golf Mk.7, it's a great car and as you say must be of a similar size to to the Golf Mk.1.


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Lovely Johnny - the Polo has come such a long way since I bought my first ever new car - Polo 1.1 Formel E - in August 1983. Back then they were so basic, yours looks great and I know what a lovely car you're getting.


Ahhh the formel E! I had at 1985 one I'm Tornado Red! Best car I owned and is the reason I've stuck to VAG all these years! Actually just to every mk of Polo. God I need a life!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ross said:


> A packet of fruit Polo's


Yay


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

JA0395 said:


> Ahhh the formel E! I had at 1985 one I'm Tornado Red! Best car I owned and is the reason I've stuck to VAG all these years! Actually just to every mk of Polo. God I need a life!


Same colour for mine too :thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That would look great with the number plate recess gone and smoothed real aggresive ! Looks well nice


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> The colour is flash red it is a matte paint (my first matte painted car)


Matte? Do you mean non metallic?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Pick up at half 11/12 tomorrow


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Exciting Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

DW58 said:


> Exciting Johnny :thumb:


Very!

Do people think its common courtesy to wash their car and give the dealer a little something? .. ive washed the car inside and out an bought the dealer a tub of biscuits to enjoy at tea breaks as they've kept me in touch with every step


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why not, it won't do any harm - I'm sure it'll pay dividends in how well they look after you.

Have a good day tomorrow, look forward to seeing pix - I've got ages to wait yet for my new Golf


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

DW58 said:


> Why not, it won't do any harm - I'm sure it'll pay dividends in how well they look after you.
> 
> Have a good day tomorrow, look forward to seeing pix - I've got ages to wait yet for my new Golf


Any date given yet? what spec have you went for?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've ordered a Golf SE 1.4TSi with DSG, Paddles and reversing camera in Sunset Red with Perth Alloys. Not altogether when it'll be ready yet, they reckon 10-12 weeks as it's a factory order.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

around the same kind of wait I had I don't like the new golfs if im honest .. the whole electronic handbreak put me right off one but wish u all the best with your car


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> Very!
> 
> Do people think its common courtesy to wash their car and give the dealer a little something? .. ive washed the car inside and out an bought the dealer a tub of biscuits to enjoy at tea breaks as they've kept me in touch with every step


Woohoo not long to go now 

I think that's a nice a touch and I'm sure it will be appreciated, people don't often reward good service but are quick to complain when things don't go to plan.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys bit of an update....

Picked the car up today about half two .. everything seemed great! until I realised no handball was on the steering wheel but was quickly fixed by removing the old one off my old car and fixing to new car so got the motor home to find the following problems


Bluetooth keeps knocking off (and when I switch to dipped lights it goes off completely)
Wiper sprayer not working at all
Rear window wiper not working 
Trip not changing over (to the varios selections i.e mpg,miles ive done)

But all in all the car is ****ing awesome runs a dream (still getting use to the dsg box) I was doing 30mph in 7th! feels so weird. But taking the car back up to VW tomorrow as they are situated around the way from my college and im in their tomorrow so no harm done to see if these problems can be rectified


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that you've got it Johnny and that you like it, but it's a pain in the backside that you've got these niggles which need fixing. Sounds like some jobsworth didn't do the PDI correctly.

Keep us posted how you get on.

Better get your avatar changed and set up your garage entry.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

These problems havint stopped me enjoying the car what so ever but it is just a bit annoying as I like playing the mpg game with the trip:lol:


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad you're happy with it, I'd check with the Bluetooth that the Night Mode Settings are correct? And the wipers may well just be a fuse that blew when they fitted the Bluetooth? Who knows but they will sort it! Have fun!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Still no joy with the problems .. Sat in vw today for 2 hours and nothing could be seen. So i have to go to the place who fitted the adaptions and see if they can rectify the problems as ot all seems to be the area that they worked around fitting the prpblems


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Johnny, real bummer.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Good news! Problems where all fixed today except for the bluetooth apparently its a common fault with vws when switching to side lights it knocks off completly so back to vw on monday (in college anways) but so far ive covered 200 odd mile and loving every mile of driving it .. So so smooth and 50mpg i cant complain .. As for photos i will post some up in the next week as i am spending the weekend with the girlfriend


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good news Johnny, glad you got the niggles sorted. Look forward to seeing pix.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad to hear it's (mostly) been sorted :thumb:
Happy driving :driver:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Bit of an update (no photos as the car is getting a good clean tomorrow and few snaps taken) .. All the problems have been sorted thank the lord .. the problem with the trip/wiper washer not working was to do with the adaption company not fitting something they had taken out to fit the hand controls and the Bluetooth problem was just a simple loose connection between it and the power supply. I apologise for no photos yet but soon I promise!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So glad to hear all is now well Johnny and that you're a happy bunny.

Look forward to seeing pix.

Remember to change your avatar pic


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

PHOTO TIME!!

Sorry if these photos are huge


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks lovely! Get an A3 exhaust tip on it and change your dp, the rust bucket's hurting my eyes!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You've got a lovely car there Johnny and a great colour, very similar to my Mum's A1 Sportback.

Other than the ball on the steering wheel, what other controls does it have - hand throttle, brakes?

Excellent pix, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

It has push and pull accelerator woth indicators on top (ill get picks tonight )

P.s the rust bucket served me well!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments in this thread its been good! .. Wee bit of an update, I had the Bluetooth going for all of a week! its started knocking off every minute now so cant hold a phone call but with 750 miles now on the clock and just over 100 pound of fuel on the car ive been loving driving it, the neighbour keeps complimenting me on keeping it clean (hes also out every week with the pressure washer cleaning his astra) but I hope for once and for all this Bluetooth problem gets fixed asap


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad to hear you're enjoying it Johnny.

I don't know if your Bluetooth unit is similar/different to the one in my current Mk.6 Golf, but mine's never even hiccupped, connection very solid on my iPhone, SWMBO's Sony, Son's iPhone and my back-up HTC.

Can I suggest un-pairing/re-pairing?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

ive tried everything under the sun! its the bury kit I have in the polo the technition said he refited the connection it was sourcing its power from and it worked fine for a week but after a week its messed up again


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a real bummer - sounds like it could be a duff connection, it would be the first thing I checked if it's been fiddled with. The onus is clearly on the dealer and/or whoever was working on the car between arrival from the docks and delivery to you.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

We have the same BT in the wifes polo, TBH we dont use it (for no reason other than my wife wont use her phone in the car), if it was my car i would retro fit the proper VW bluetooth kit to it though.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm not altogether sure what unit is in my Mk.6 Golf, other than knowing it's under the driver's seat, but I'm pretty sure it's not the Bury kit you mention.

Shaun, any ideas what's the factory-fit in the Mk.6 - Volkswagen's own unit which you mention?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

the Bluetooth came with the car so im assuming it is the proper vw Bluetooth? .. the Bluetooth is handy for me as I drive with handcontrols


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

DW58 said:


> I'm not altogether sure what unit is in my Mk.6 Golf, other than knowing it's under the driver's seat, but I'm pretty sure it's not the Bury kit you mention.
> 
> Shaun, any ideas what's the factory-fit in the Mk.6 - Volkswagen's own unit which you mention?


If you get phone on your headunit and not a little LCD then its more than likely under the drivers seat (surrounded by foam) then its the proper built in version.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnny_B said:


> the Bluetooth came with the car so im assuming it is the proper vw Bluetooth? .. the Bluetooth is handy for me as I drive with handcontrols


Ours came with the car from the factory too, but its the same retro fit kit that dealers use and not the proper built in BT kit that would come in a golf/ passat etc, i was quite disappointed when it came as i was told it had built in BT then it turned up with that thing in it, not a biggy for us as i said my wife wont use it anyway.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yup, works via the MFD and RNS510/controlled from the MFSW's buttons, and as you say mounted within a foam block under the seat.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice little Polo there, really suits the Red.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys wee bit of an update,

So after a month and half of owning the car there's close to 2 thousand miles on it and after many trips to VW i have finally found out that it is my phone causing the the problems with the bluetooth as its not compatible so its time for a new phone i thinks! but the car is amazing so smooth and enjoyable to drive

thanks for all the comments in this thread


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey great thread, really starting to like the look of theses polos. Glad you've sorted the problem ....phones don't you just love'm


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh anno! the funny thing it works with my mums phone which is older than my phone! In the month n half ive had the car id recommend one to anyone they drive suprbly and comfortitbly on the 1.4 7speed dsg i regularly achcieve 47-50mpg


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

So glad to hear all is going well except for your phone. Looking forward to getting my Golf with DSG in October.

That's great MPG Johnny, hope I can get something approaching that although my car will be heavier.

Thanks for keeping us up-to-date.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad to hear you're enjoying the car, from what I've heard and read they seem to be very nice and well put together cars. The levels of equipment also seems amazing for what is a small/medium size car.


----------

